# USB Gamepad with FreeBSD 12 + SDL 2.0



## sickboy (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi,

what is the recommended way to set-up a USB gamepad with FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE and SDL 2.0?

```
$ usbconfig ugen0.3                                    
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x0810 USB Gamepad> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON (350mA)
```
The gamepad is recognised by SDL’s `SDL_NumJoystick()`, but not found by `SDL_IsGameController(0)`.

Should SDL 2.0 be compiled with `UDEV` enabled or not?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 7, 2020)

sickboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> what is the recommended way to set-up a USB gamepad with FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE and SDL 2.0?
> 
> ...



I use x11/antimicro to setup my game controllers.


----------

